# poor horsey...



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My brother just got back from Kabul and he sent me this pic of a working horse......


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats awful


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh my!! That is just awful!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor pony  I'm surprised he can do anything in that condition.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

oh my gosh... Poor horsey....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Awful...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh good god, that poor guy! I can't believe he is still alive, well I have to say I doubt he will be much longer. That is pathetic! Makes me so angry!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

it reminds me of the horses in mexico...... who believe it or not are worse


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

When I went to Aruba about 8 yrs ago the horses were very well cared for.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh poor guy!
These pictures always make me realize that I want to work for Brooke Hospital some day!

If it was possible I would say: Take him over here, I will take care of him.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, that's just sick. Totally, totally sick.

I guess they're too cheap to put in some animal humane laws there.
That's awful.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... I think they are so war torn that it's just too hard to care for them.... I can post the pics of the people too if you want....


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, believe me, they take as good as care of their people as they do their animals, I know...


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone should be shot over that horses condition....No, starved half to death and forced to work.

Makes me mad!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's SO horrible.  I just don't know why some people think that's okay...UGH!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is heartbreaking, poor soul.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

poor darlin  that makes me so sad. i know its hard for people where they have no money etc but it doesnt take the sadness away from it


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

That is sad  My family and does missionary work in Haiti and their horses are not that skinny but they have to wear wooden saddles and it rubs the skin off their withers.  We are eventually going to move down there to do more work and my parents said I can have a horse and I will try and show the other hatians how to take care of a horse. :wink: Our church is also thinking of sending a vet team down to Haiti. Sorry I kinda got off topic  That horse has such pretty color it's a shame what they have done to it. :?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww that poor poor fella.  It makes me really really angry and upset when I see these sort of pictures.
I've heard of Brook hospital, and ILPH (International League for Protection of Horses). They do loads of charity work teaching the not so fortunate overseas to care and look after their horses. From what I've read in articles before, some extremely poor owners will not eat, just so their horse can have something.....


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

ok, I am in no way justifing that horses condition, but if you look at the people of those third world countries, they're just as bad, if not worse. You don't know the owners condition: maybe he CANT feed the horse.
That being said, I really wanna go over there and give that horse about fifty horse equivilents of cheeseburgers. Poor guy


----------

